# Testing One Two



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Let's see..can I get a picture to show here...


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

ok

it works









next picture will be a watch!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Gregor!

I'm waiting for the watch pictures.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Stan,

I am waiting with the watch picture for the "friday thread".....

or shall I pu it just here?

Gregor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Go for it now!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

ah well,

just for the fun of it, let me post here aswell!










cheers,

Gregor


----------

